# Nuggets Looking to Make a Trade



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Get ready fellas looks like we are going to be active



> Source: Nuggets Looking to Make a Trade
> The big question is: who's on the block?
> Last Edited: Thursday, 31 Jan 2008, 4:57 PM MST
> Created: Thursday, 31 Jan 2008, 4:57 PM MST
> ...


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

they'd better. they need a lot of moves. with the gasol to the lakers, new orleans emerging, utah surging, they have no chance to come out of the west as is.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

If they stand pat, with the other western teams improving, they'll only be gonig backwards.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well your owner is rich, and your 2 spot is weak. Why not go after Vince Carter?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i had the perfect vince carter trade when he was still with the raptors, and all the fans to me I was crazy, well that was before they totally got robbed.
Vince isnt the guy he was, but I'm still not against a Vince Carter deal. It makes a huge amount of sense compared to Ron Artest.
Nene, Jr Smith, Najera, Von Wafer for Vince Carter and Antoine Wright.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Id rather put the Nene,Smith, Najera package out for Redd


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

HB said:


> Well your owner is rich, and your 2 spot is weak. Why not go after Vince Carter?


Yeah, that Iverson guy sucks.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> Yeah, that Iverson guy sucks.


if only karl would use him as a point guard.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> if only karl would use him as a point guard.


I'm starting to go over to the idea that it doesn't work. Notice how much more effect at SG? I'm just not convinced he's able to run the position anymore.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> I'm starting to go over to the idea that it doesn't work. Notice how much more effect at SG? I'm just not convinced he's able to run the position anymore.


speaking of a player that doesnt fit...
I'm obviously even more concerned with the Lakers now than ever. We got Manu and Kobe to worry about. Having AI or Atkins (carter) guard either of those two guys does not sit well with me.
Atkins just isnt good enough to be anything more than a role player off the bench. AI is the defacto point guard if this team is going to contend. You trade for Bibby and you still are going to lose in the 4th quarter because it all comes down to defense. We cant guard the best wings in the league right now.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I'd like to see Denver get Andre Miller back. Put him at point and free up AI in the 2. Doesnt' necessarily help out when we play teams with big two guards, but is available, really? If we could someboyd like James Posey or Larry Hughes, it'd be different.

I'd really like to see us get Maggette if he'd play the 2 guard...


----------

